# Cruise choices recommendations?



## barbaraek (Feb 19, 2010)

Am planning a cruise for summer 2011. Leaning strongly toward Alaska, though other members of the family are lobbying for Mediterranean. Thoughts on the matter? And if we do with an Alaskan cruise...is there one cruise line you would recommend over another?

Would appreciate any advice - we timeshare a lot, but have never been on a cruise before.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 19, 2010)

Go for Alaska first. The scenery is magnificent. 

But cruising the Mediterranean is also a winner. Whether you choose (1) the most common trip - Barcelona to Italian and other ports or (2) the Greek Isles or (3) an eastern Mediterranean trip (Athens, Ephesus, Egypt, etc.) for your first such cruise depends on your personal preferences. 

If you are over 50, you'll probably love Holland America, which regularly wins various awards as the best mainstream cruise line for those over 50. Holland America has a mild elegance, a lot of fun and fewer children than most of the other mainstream cruise lines. Holland America is usually my first choice.

Princess has a similar reputation with only a slightly younger crowd. RCCL, NCL and Carnival all have good reputations for Alaska. Carnival typically appeals to a younger crowd than the other lines - expect more of a party atmosphere.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 19, 2010)

DH and I went on an Alaskan cruise with Holland America a few summers ago.  We followed DaveM's advice to get a balcony and were very glad we followed his excellent advice.


----------



## KevJan (Feb 19, 2010)

We did the Alaska Inside Passage on Carnival a few years ago and it was great! After I had booked it I was told about the "party crowd" which we don't get involved in and was somewhat concerned. I didn't need to worry at all. Most people were in the same age range as us, 40-50's, although there were honeymooners as well as retirees. We went in September after school had started and maybe that accounted for not many children. We had previously cruised Mexico with Royal Carribean and felt it was a much more "party crowd". I attributed this to the location and not necessarily the age of the passengers. If I ever do this trip again I won't hesitate to use Carnival again. (Their bathrooms are bigger and all the rooms were balconies, except the inside.)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hot or Cold?*

The Mediterranean will be very hot in the summer, but you could easily add a week of timesharing on either end.  Alaska will be cool and comfortable.  

As far as cruiselines, I would base my choice on itinerary and time in port.  Another consideration would be the formality of the ship.

CruiseCritic is an excellent board to gather info on cruising.


----------



## markbernstein (Feb 19, 2010)

We've done the Alaskan Inside Passage on Holland America, and loved it.  We've also cruised various parts of the Caribbean on Holland America, Celebrity, and NCL.  All are good, with different strengths.  I'm starting to research Caribbean cruises for next January/February, and will probably go with either NCL, Celebrity, or Royal Caribbean.  It's just a question of finding our favorite combination of price, ship, and itinerary.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2010)

Seeing as how the OP is from the East, and has resorts in Florida and Aruba, I'd recommend Caribbean for a first cruise, with a TS stay on either end. 

We've cruised Alaska, Caribbean E&W, E.Med., W.Med this summer with Cruising TUGgers and both coasts of Mexico. Truth be known, the one I remember most was the first one. Not that it was any better than any of the others, but it was an _adventure_ whereas the subsequent ones were just _trips_.

+1 on Dave's assessment of the lines and routes. For us, (early 60's) Holland America to Alaska is very good. 

I don't think you can make a mistake choosing a cruise. Just go somewhere you'd like to visit once at a price you are comfortable with and pull the trigger.

We like www.vacationstogo.com to book through and www.cruisecritic.com to help with the choosing. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (Feb 19, 2010)

I would not take anyone to Alaska that was not very excited to see Alaska, simply because I think it is too expensive.

In which case, I'd bend to the will of the majority and take your Alaskan cruise another time, with people that are interested in Alaska.  My husband stayed home, I took Mom.

For AK, Princess or Holland America


----------



## GregGH (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi

if you want information over load -- see cruisecritic.com and check out the message boards - don't say I didn't warn you ..

We are currently doing 3 weeks at Aviara then a Mexican Riveria cruise ( handy to SAN airport )

We don't cruise much - but enjoyed Hawaii ( twice ) and starclippers.com in the caribbean ( would do that one in a heart beat again -- on our repeat list )

Greg


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 19, 2010)

geekette said:


> I would not take anyone to Alaska that was not very excited to see Alaska, simply because I think it is too expensive.
> 
> In which case, I'd bend to the will of the majority and take your Alaskan cruise another time, with people that are interested in Alaska.  My husband stayed home, I took Mom.
> 
> For AK, Princess or Holland America



If you're comparing the price of an Alaskan cruise to a Med cruise, there really isn't that much difference. When you take into consideration the cost just to get to the med., the cost of a hotel room for the night before the cruise (often considerably higher in port cities in the med) and the difference in the exchange rate from US Dollars to Euro's, the med is actually considerably more expensvie than Alaska. Toss in the expense of shore excursion for the med and you will really see a difference in price.

Someone asked me the other day about cruising or touring the med for a 7 night trip. The best I could do for two was an oceanview stateroom for a little over $5,000 including airfare and one nights hotel stay pre-cruise. This did not include any extra's like transportation to the hotel, transportation to the pier, meals the day before the cruise or shore excursions. Add those in and the price for two was going to run between $6,000 and $7,000. This would have been for a 7 night med cruise on NCL our of Barcelona, Spain.

We've sailed Alaska three times, all with Royal Caribbean. We had a great time on each cruise and each was a little different. Two sailed from Vancouver, one from Seattle. One was a northbound sailing terminating in Anchorage (port city of Seward and bus or train into Anchorage) and two were round trip inside passage terminating back in the embarkation city of either Seattle or Vancouver. Vancouver tend to be a more expansive flight from where we live but, I like the ports visited out of Vancouver a little better. 

We've also sailed the W. Med itenerary twice. Both with Royal Caribbean and had a wonderful time. Both were roundtrip out of Barcelona, which is a wonderful city worthy of a couple of days exploration in and of itself. One trip was a 12 nighter that overnighted in Venice. The other was a 7 night trip. Both were port intensive often spending at least 12 hours in port. It's pretty easy to run hard the entire cruise visiting ports and we were pretty worn out after each Med. cruise. 

It would be a toss up to say which we enjoyed better but, the last time we sailed Alaska it fealt more like Caribbean ports than true Alaskan ports. Cruise ship company stores found throughout the Caribbean seemed to have taken over local business that use to populate the Alaskan ports. It was somewhat disappointing to us the last time we were there, especially Skagway, which had been a port we really loved. Still the Alaskan scenery is breathtaking no matter how many Diamonds International type stores they put in town.


----------



## geekette (Feb 19, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> If you're comparing the price of an Alaskan cruise to a Med cruise, there really isn't that much difference.



I was mostly referring to cost, without any real clue on the Med cost.  Alaska was Far more expensive than Carib.  Not a cheap trip.

Alaska has always had a pull on me, and my dream was an Alaskan cruise from the time I knew anything about it.  I watched prices for years and when I could finally see an inside below 4 digits, I started saving for it.  Went in Sept 06 as I was concerned as to how many more years Mom would be able to do it and could have paid $300pp less later.  who knew?

Its history and wildlife and glaciers and lifestyles ...   it's all so intriguing and wonderful.  Dog sledding on a glacier with Mom is probably a memory I will always cherish, along with watching whale after whale breach as we left Juneau in the evening ...  I did a ton of homework and did not waste time in ports, hit as many of our top items as possible.  

Princess Diamond Southbound, Whittier (near Seward) to Vancouver, Amtrak to Seattle to overnight, fly out of SeaTac.  way cheaper than flying out of Vanc, even with overnight in Anchorage (loved Hawthorne Suites and their hot breakfast buffet and free airport and train shuttle - fabulous staff).  

Cruising Alaska was very expensive, even by economizing greatly (going to art auction for free champagne!)   Sitting on our last-minute-surprise-upgrade-balcony that first morning gaping in awe at the glaciers is not something I could share with someone going "eh, so what?  Let's go check out the spa..."

I guess I feel that I wouldn't want to take someone to Alaska that really wasn't interested in Alaska.  If everyone else has their hearts set on the Med, you would probably have a better time going to the Med.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hubby and I have done 6 Carribean sailings and are booked for Baltic this August.  We were actually considering Alaska but then Princess sent us an offer we couldn't refuse!!!! We've been to the Mediterranean but never by boat.  Personally I adore Italy and can't imagine not roaming the little streets, towns etc on my own.  For that reason, I'd chose Alaska over Mediterranean cruise.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 19, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Hubby and I ... are booked for Baltic this August.


I'm assuming you will be spending two days in St. Petersburg. If so, I strongly recommend that you go to the Cruise Critic message boards and find the thread for your specific cruise dates (look under "Roll Calls" for your cruise line and you'll have to join Cruise Critic - free - to do this). See if someone is organizing a private tour in St. Petersburg for your cruise. With any of the major tour agencies (e.g., Red October, Denrus or SPB), you'll get a small tour group (typically about 12 people), see more, get more personal attention, avoid some long lines and do it all for much less than the cost of your cruise line's St. Petersburg shore excursions.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave.  I was actually going to ask about that.  It's not even the cost differential but rather that I really don't enjoy touring with 40 of my nearest and dearest - NOT!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 19, 2010)

geekette said:


> I was mostly referring to cost, without any real clue on the Med cost.  Alaska was Far more expensive than Carib.  Not a cheap trip.
> 
> Alaska has always had a pull on me, and my dream was an Alaskan cruise from the time I knew anything about it.  I watched prices for years and when I could finally see an inside below 4 digits, I started saving for it.  Went in Sept 06 as I was concerned as to how many more years Mom would be able to do it and could have paid $300pp less later.  who knew?
> 
> ...



I think just about any cruise is going to be more expensive than the caribbean. Well, maybe some of the west coast Mexico cruises would compete in the least expensive catagory. The reason being is that there are just SO many berths sailing the Caribbean that it keeps the price down. Alaska has a 4 to 5 month season and a limited number of ships sailing the routes. It's a matter of supply and demand.

I think that sometimes people get the wrong impression of Alaska and that's why they don't think they want to go. They have this picture of snow, ice and cold weather. What they don't understand is that the inside straight is actually a temperate rain forest and that's it green and lush with moderate temperatures in the summer. It's not as if the ships are sailing to Fairbanks in the middle of winter when the temps are below zero. A little research, planning and education might change a few minds.

Of course, if the majority wanted to go to the Med that probably should be choice number one. Our Med cruises rank up there among our favorites but, they have been the most expensive cruises we've taken. The history, sites we've seen and people we've met have been unforgetable. If we had to choose between the Med and Alaska, it would really be a tough decision but, I'd probably go with the majority on which itenerary to sail......assuming everyone could afford it that is.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 19, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I'm assuming you will be spending two days in St. Petersburg. If so, I strongly recommend that you go to the Cruise Critic message boards and find the thread for your specific cruise dates (look under "Roll Calls" for your cruise line and you'll have to join Cruise Critic - free - to do this). See if someone is organizing a private tour in St. Petersburg for your cruise. With any of the major tour agencies (e.g., Red October, Denrus or SPB), you'll get a small tour group (typically about 12 people), see more, get more personal attention, avoid some long lines and do it all for much less than the cost of your cruise line's St. Petersburg shore excursions.



Just keep in mind that in some ports, if you're not on a ships sponsored excursion, you may need to apply for and have the appropriate documentation/visa's to get off the ship.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 19, 2010)

Good point Doug.

Although a visa is required in Russia for independent travel, the major tour operators (including all three that I listed) automatically take care of the visa requirement as part of the booking procedure. The cruise line takes care of the visa requirement for shore excursions booked through the cruise line.

I'm not aware of any other of the usual Baltic cruise ports where a visa is required.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Dave,

I just registered for cruise critic, posted to the thread and sent request to DenRus.  Geez, August will be here before you know it!


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Alaska and Mediterranean are very different destinations.  One is nature and the other one is culture.  Go with the one most of your family are more interested in.  

We went the 3rd week in August last year sailed out of Seattle on NCL.  Our trip was just okay.  Weather was a major factor.  Lots of rain that week and low clouds.  Only saw the sun once for less than an hour after we left Seattle.  Many of the excursions canceled because you cannot see much from the air and sea was rough.  

For younger crowd, pick the Carnival.  For casual dinning, pick the NCL.  We have been on these two cruise line several times each and like to try other lines next time.  Alaska does not seem be a favorite destination for kids.  Our trip we saw less than 20 kids under 12 and probably the same number of teenagers.


----------



## Elli (Feb 20, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I'm assuming you will be spending two days in St. Petersburg. If so, I strongly recommend that you go to the Cruise Critic message boards and find the thread for your specific cruise dates (look under "Roll Calls" for your cruise line and you'll have to join Cruise Critic - free - to do this). See if someone is organizing a private tour in St. Petersburg for your cruise. With any of the major tour agencies (e.g., Red October, Denrus or SPB), you'll get a small tour group (typically about 12 people), see more, get more personal attention, avoid some long lines and do it all for much less than the cost of your cruise line's St. Petersburg shore excursions.


Dave, have you actually taken a private tour in St. Petersburg?

My husband and I just came back from our Panama Canal Cruise, and I had found a private tour operator in Costa Rica, who was recommended by others on cruise critic.  Again, it was a small group of 11 people, and the private tour was excellent.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, I did a two-day tour with SPB last August. It was amazing and I had to hold my tongue when comparing experiences with tablemates at dinner on the ship. My experience was a 10 compared to their 7. Cruise Critic veterans have great things to say about all three of the tour operators I mentioned. 

If you only do a private tour in one port in your life, it should be in St. Petersburg. (IMHO  )


----------



## goodjobwm (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone refer a good travel agent to help with cruise vacation ?
We are a family of 5, 2 adults, 3 kids of 12, 11 and 3.
Our budget is $700 or less per person
Thank you.


----------



## Art (Feb 21, 2010)

goodjobwm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone refer a good travel agent to help with cruise vacation ?
> We are a family of 5, 2 adults, 3 kids of 12, 11 and 3.
> ...



Check the TUG sticky for web sites for on-line cruise agents.

However, if this is your first cruise, you are best off working with a local travel agent with whom you can discuss your needs.  The on-line agents do offer discounts and booking incentives, but it is really helpful to know what you want to do.  Most on-line agencies offer very little guidance in selecting the best cruise for a specific personal situation.

The very low prices you see advertised usually do not include port fees and taxes which can add another $100 or more per person.  In addition, shipboard gratuities add another $10 to $12 per day per person to the cost. Add in the cost of travel from home to the port; if it involves a flight, plan on arriving a day early with a hotel stay the night before embarkation.  

If $700 is your budget, start looking at 3 or 4 days cruises leaving from a port that you can drive to.  

Art


----------



## Elli (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Yes, I did a two-day tour with SPB last August. It was amazing and I had to hold my tongue when comparing experiences with tablemates at dinner on the ship. My experience was a 10 compared to their 7. Cruise Critic veterans have great things to say about all three of the tour operators I mentioned.
> 
> If you only do a private tour in one port in your life, it should be in St. Petersburg. (IMHO  )


Thanks for your reply, Dave.  Another question - which ship and cruise line did you take?  Was August pretty good weather wise?  TIA


----------



## Noni (Feb 21, 2010)

If you do an Alaskan cruise, we would recommend that you also do the land portion.  We flew to Anchorage, spent the night (it was part of the Princess package) and then took the Princess train cars for a four night land tour.  It was amazing.  We had tours available at each stop.  Denali Park was amazing!  We could see Mt McKinley everyday.  I understand that is unusual.  When we reached Fairbanks, we flew to Anchorage, took a bus to Seward (I  think) and then did the 7 day cruise down to Vancouver.  The whole thing was amazing.  

If we did it again, we would not go in May.  We chose that because kids would still be in school.  The only problem was that a lot of the animals were still hiding out for winter.  The weather was pretty warm, too.  The trip was amazing, though.  

You can't go wrong with a Mediterranean cruise, though.  That one was also amazing in a very different way. 

Have fun!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 22, 2010)

Elli said:


> Thanks for your reply, Dave.  Another question - which ship and cruise line did you take?  Was August pretty good weather wise?  TIA


I took an 11-day cruise on Holland America's Rotterdam in early August. I had booked a cruise on the new Eurodam, but after I booked (more than a year in advance), the entire ship was chartered by a private group. Holland America gave me some on-board credits and special pricing to go on the Rotterdam.

I found the weather to be (usually) in the 60s and 70s during the day - St. Petersburg, Helsinki, Stockholm, Copenhagen, Rotterdam, Oslo, Warnemūnde (port for Berlin) and Tallinn (Estonia). No rain on any port day. However, just like any day along the coast here at home, the weather will be whatever it happens to be on any given day.


----------



## Elli (Feb 22, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I took an 11-day cruise on Holland America's Rotterdam in early August. I had booked a cruise on the new Eurodam, but after I booked (more than a year in advance), the entire ship was chartered by a private group. Holland America gave me some on-board credits and special pricing to go on the Rotterdam.
> 
> I found the weather to be (usually) in the 60s and 70s during the day - St. Petersburg, Helsinki, Stockholm, Copenhagen, Rotterdam, Oslo, Warnemūnde (port for Berlin) and Tallinn (Estonia). No rain on any port day. However, just like any day along the coast here at home, the weather will be whatever it happens to be on any given day.


Thanks for your detailed reply, Dave, sounds like an interesting itinerary - will have to look into it.  Tried Royal Caribb., Princess and now Holland America.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 22, 2010)

For those cruising on Holland America who happen to be even marginal 'foodies', as soon as you board- the very minute get to the activities desk and sign up for a cooking class- best for a 'sea day'. All H/A ships have a 'demonstration' kitchen/theater. Our class was about 10 passengers and was 'taught' by the chef of Pinnacle Grill- the upscale eatery on H/A ships. These are a little spendy, but you get an apron, glass of wine or two, a meal that you help prepare, and the recipes to take home. It was truly a high point of our last H/A cruise and we prepare the entree for guests frequently. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## radmoo (Feb 22, 2010)

We are booked on Star Princess Baltic sailing Aug 10, stopping at Dave's afore mentioned ports.  As previous Princess sailors, we were offered a deal too good to pass up last year.  But I'm sure there are still discounts to be had.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 22, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> For those cruising on Holland America who happen to be even marginal 'foodies', as soon as you board- the very minute get to the activities desk and sign up for a cooking class- best for a 'sea day'. All H/A ships have a 'demonstration' kitchen/theater. Our class was about 10 passengers and was 'taught' by the chef of Pinnacle Grill- the upscale eatery on H/A ships. These are a little spendy, but you get an apron, glass of wine or two, a meal that you help prepare, and the recipes to take home. It was truly a high point of our last H/A cruise and we prepare the entree for guests frequently.
> 
> Jim Ricks


We did not take the cooking class but did tour the kitchens.  I found it fascinating.  I would recommend that, too.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Making the leap to assume one would consider a luxury Alaska cruise, I would recommend Regent. They are having good sales on their cruises, which are all-inclusive. That means you pay extra for *nothing.* The cruise includes a suite with a balcony, dining in your choice of restaurants at no extra charge (sit where you want when you want), all of your drinks (and, if you want, a bar setup in your suite) and, even, shore excursions. If there's a restaurant dish you love but isn't on the menu, just ask. It will be awaiting you the following evening. And you can bet the excursions are a step above what the other ships are offering. In Skagway they commissioned a steam train on the White Pass & Yukon while everybody else was behind diesel engines. In British Columbia, they had some people bring in equipment to put together a train for our private use. When folks from the big ships are standing in line to get on or off, we don't (700 passengers). And no tipping is expected or accepted. It costs noticibly more than the big lines, but, by the time you get nickled and dimed for a week and pay for a decent stateroom, it isn't that much more. Everytime we sail with Regent, we meet first-timers who say they could never stand to go back to their old cruise line.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 24, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> DH and I went on an Alaskan cruise with Holland America a few summers ago.  We followed DaveM's advice to get a balcony and were very glad we followed his excellent advice.



A balcony is the only way for an Alaskan cruise.  The winds can get cold even on nice days.  Also when you are on the deck to see the glaciers, so are all the rest of the people.  Holland America will go up into the glaciers and then come back, so either side will have a wonderful view.   

I went on an Aus/NZ cruise and that wasnt quite as important to have the balcony, but we did.  Even on "at sea" days the balcony is like another room.  We would go get the local wines at each stop and before you knew it we were passing back and forth wines with our neighbors from the balcony.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 2, 2010)

*3 days in St Petersburg on Oceania*

Best cruise line we have been on in our limited 6 cruises. Best food and service but you pay much more than the medium priced cruises of NCL,Princess, or Holland. 
Our Oceania spent three full days in St Petersburg and we got the same company that the cruise line uses for private tours onlt the rate was only a total of $900 for 6 passengers including admissions.( Cruise lien rate was $3000 plus dollars)The cruise line tried to infer that you couldn't get thru immigration without a Visa on independent tours but this was untrue. Also go right away and don't fall for the line cruise booking passengers get off first. Getting off first gets you past lengthy museum lines.Loved our private tour and we used cruise critic to find 4 other passengers to share the cost. $300 each.This was our only guided tour on the two week trip.
We hardly ever book thru a cruise ship. Rates are double and triple what the independent booked rate is. Don't fall for the fear thtreat that a non booked trip may miss the boat.


----------

